# SF Bay Area - Primavera Century - April 22, 2018



## JamesInSJ (Nov 21, 2017)

Primavera Century

Ride the best of California San Francisco Bay Area's scenic roads on the Primavera Century! Climb the challenging Calaveras Wall, then cycle the scenic route along Calaveras Reservoir. Ride past Livermore vineyards and wineries, and wind turbines of Altamont Pass. After lunch at a winery, it’s up and over the tree-shaded Palomares Road with a thrilling descent to Niles Canyon. Return to start for a hearty meal.

The 25-mile Fun Ride ride through scenic Coyote Hills Park with lots of colorful wildlife and scenery.

Four Beautiful Routes to choose from!


Century: 100 miles
85 mile Option: 86 miles
Metric Century: 100K, 63 miles
Fun Ride: 25 miles, mostly flat, 464′ ascent
Check out the Routes and Travelogue for more info, with all detail at the link at the top of this post.

Registration is open, and prices go up again at the end of January. We have a $5/person team discount for teams (see website FAQ for details). This ride has sold out early each of the last several years, so get your registration in soon if you want to ride the Primavera.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Are you sure calaveras will be open ? It’s shitty without it


----------



## JamesInSJ (Nov 21, 2017)

spdntrxi said:


> Are you sure calaveras will be open ? It’s shitty without it


We're working with our contacts at the Water District and the county to confirm, but their announcement seems to indicate the road will be open to the public on weekends soon and we're trying to get more details on that or at least accommodation for the April 22 ride.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Niles canyon is the worst part of the ride. Full niles canyon to get to pleasanton would royally blow. 

Niles from Palomares is bad enough. Less time on that road the better. Too sketch


----------

